# muslimes kill at French Newspaper that published mohammed cartoons



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"To avenge the prophet" the murderous jihadists were heard saying as they attacked people at a newspaper in France.

Be prepared people, be prepared.

Gunmen Hunted After 12 Killed At Paris Magazine
Breaking: Terrorists Kill 12 at Paris Newspaper That Caricatured Mohammed | CNS News


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a few thoughts: France and the rest of the E.C.U. has gun control laws that would make Diane Feinstein green with envy, yet some of the followers of the "religion of peace" were armed with REAL AK's that are capable of fully automatic fire, nor semi only like those that are sold in the U.S.. 

France has a large muslim population, and as it was growing larger the amount of violence similar to this and demands for sharia law has grown. 

No one in the newspaper office were armed. French gun control laws.

An analyst this morning said that one of the problems is the porous borders of the ECU.


Think that maybe there are some lessons here that the United States might learn from?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, The religion of peace strikes again.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was kind of surprised that they had AK's and a RPG.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Makes perfect sence. Shoot up and terrorize the newspaper thar speaks out about muslim extreemism and you silence the others. Europe is being over run with muslim immigrants from north africa and middle east. EU border agreements. Stand by for the PC crowd to jump in and tell us this is not islam. Its coming here soon boys and girls. We have our own muslim communities in our larger cities.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

I still amazes me how many Preppers still believe that Islam the enemy and at the same time believe that 9/11 was a inside job.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

France will probably dust off their white flag and make it illegal to disrespect Mohammad in any fashion.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> France will probably dust off their white flag and make it illegal to disrespect Mohammad in any fashion.


I dunno, let's see what happens. This is also the nation that gave us Napoleon, the Guillotine and that did frontal assaults against entrenched machine guns in WWII. It's the nation that gave us Devil's Island and the Dreyfus Affair. France can be bad ass when they so choose.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They didn't catch the terrorists? 

Maybe this will finally fire up the French. Only so much bull crap can be taken. Even by Frenchman.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I can see people getting fed up with this politically correct b.s. and start "removing" the problem.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I can see people getting fed up with this politically correct b.s. and start "removing" the problem.


What will it take for that to happen?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

just put out on fox from the daily mail

Charlie Hebdo attack leaves 12 dead after gunmen storm Paris offices | Daily Mail Online

If the Islamic Leaders don't condemn this, them maybe it's time to declare all muslims as terrorists and send them back to the sand box - even our so called US converts


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> What will it take for that to happen?


Ask the Germans, I think they are going to be the first to put their foot down on Muslims acting a fool.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Yet the White House is refusing to call this a terrorist attack until further investigation is completed. Think that being PC is something that only happens in Europe?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Desert Marine said:


> I still amazes me how many Preppers still believe that Islam the enemy and at the same time believe that 9/11 was a inside job.


There's no question that radical Islam is the enemy of all free people. There's also no question (it's now a matter of public record) that multiple intelligence agencies knew about the plot to fly planes into the WTC several months in advance of 9/11.

There is absolutely no substance to the theories that the towers were rigged with explosives prior to the attack. And I tend to doubt that our government had any direct role in planning the attacks. However, I tend to believe that the attacks were allowed to happen in order to justify a) a broader "war on terror" and b) draconian new legislation (re: NDAA and The Patriot Act) giving the federal government sweeping new powers.

On 9/11 we were attacked by a force consisting mostly of Saudi Arabian nationals (15 of the 19 were citizens of Saudi Arabia...the others were from the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, and Lebanon). In response, our government attacked Afghanistan. Then, The Bush administration used phony intelligence to justify the invasion and occupation of Iraq. Whether they had any direct role in planning and carrying out the attacks, it's clear that Bush and his handlers used the 9/11 attacks to justify previously unjustified actions in those two countries.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> There's no question that radical Islam is the enemy of all free people. There's also no question (it's now a matter of public record) that multiple intelligence agencies knew about the plot to fly planes into the WTC several months in advance of 9/11.
> 
> There is absolutely no substance to the theories that the towers were rigged with explosives prior to the attack. And I tend to doubt that our government had any direct role in planning the attacks. However, I tend to believe that the attacks were allowed to happen in order to justify a) a broader "war on terror" and b) draconian new legislation (re: NDAA and The Patriot Act) giving the federal government sweeping new powers.
> 
> On 9/11 we were attacked by a force consisting mostly of Saudi Arabian nationals (15 of the 19 were citizens of Saudi Arabia...the others were from the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, and Lebanon). In response, our government attacked Afghanistan. Then, The Bush administration used phony intelligence to justify the invasion and occupation of Iraq. Whether they had any direct role in planning and carrying out the attacks, it's clear that Bush and his handlers used the 9/11 attacks to justify previously unjustified actions in those two countries.


I cant believe that there was no explosives. It was a controlled demolition. Also how do you explain building 7 being "pulled"?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What say we open another thread if we want to discuss how the scene went down in 2001. Today, freedom of speech and freedom of religion has been bloodily attacked in Paris by the followers of Muhammad (pork be upon him).


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have experience with military explosives. There is no way in my mind that the demo charges needed to bring those buildings dow could have been smuggled in, rigged, and detonated in secret. Building demolition uses linear shaped charges placed on structural supports, not a box of explosives hidden in the janitors closet. Those buildings fell because the planes damaged the fire protection on the steel structure. As they heated in the fire they could not hold the weight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One more time, and a little more clear...

Do NOT hijack this thread!

This thread is not a discussion on who or what blew up what in 2001!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> So where was the plane that hit building 7? and the one that supposedly hit the pentagon?





Denton said:


> One more time, and a little more clear...
> 
> Do NOT hijack this thread!
> 
> This thread is not a discussion on who or what blew up what in 2001!


my bad denton i was too late too see your post....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No problems. You and Keith were writing and didn't see my posts. Happens all the time and is understandable.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This coverage of the attack is very good.

No idea what is in the video as I prefer reading, so viewer beware.

Charlie Hebdo attack leaves 12 dead after gunmen storm Paris offices | Daily Mail Online


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Celebratory gunfire at Palestinian refugee camp Ein al-Hilweh in Lebanon in response to Paris shooting. Via @i24news_EN


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Opps! started a hijacking.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Main story on CNN now. And yes Slippy,I'm watching TV at Wendy's again. LOL.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Que* the white liberal humanists who will fall upon their swords to show how these two assholes do not represent the "religion of peace" and that European Christians need to do more to help out the Muslim immigrants.

*I know that's Spanish for "what" but I don't remember how to spell it the correct way.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

This is terribly sad, and I fear this will embolden Islamists in western Europe and the US (especially if the perpetrators get away with it). 

Western Europe is currently reaping the consequences of suicidal immigration policies. The seeds of their destruction are already sown. Short of mass expulsions of Muslims from EU nations, Europe will be ripped apart by decades of conflict with jihadists until they ultimately fall to Muslim rule. The US won't fare any better, though. We're well on track to becoming a third world, Latino shithole like central and south America.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Via PZ Feed:

French security agencies have identified the gunmen who carried out the attack at Charlie Hebdo. Suspects ages 18, 32, 34.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

The one thing I noticed in this terrorist attack is the professionalism. These were not some ************* just recruited into this group a month ago! These were killers that had everything planned out and very precise. Seems they had the names of all that were to be taken out. These people have done this before!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I found a map outlining muslim population centers in the US. People in our socialist northeast may need to be concerned.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arrested!!!!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> The one thing I noticed in this terrorist attack is the professionalism. These were not some ************* just recruited into this group a month ago! These were killers that had everything planned out and very precise. Seems they had the names of all that were to be taken out. These people have done this before!


Many of these Islamists have received military training from the US and its allies throughout the middle east. Few people know that Al Qaeda was, in fact, created, funded, trained and equipped by the U.S./CIA during the Russian invasion of Afghanistan. They've been battle hardened in conflicts from Libya to Iraq, Egypt to Afghanistan, Syria to the West Bank. These guys definitely aren't *************.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Arrested!!!!


did they arrest them?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I dunno, let's see what happens. This is also the nation that gave us Napoleon, the Guillotine and that did frontal assaults against entrenched machine guns in WWII. It's the nation that gave us Devil's Island and the Dreyfus Affair. France can be bad ass when they so choose.


"I'd rather have a German division in front of me than French division behind me " - Patton


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Ask the Germans, I think they are going to be the first to put their foot down on Muslims acting a fool.


The Poles will step on their necks quicker, they have a thousand years of dealing with Turks and Tartars.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> . Few people know that Al Qaeda was, in fact, created, funded, trained and equipped by the U.S./CIA during the Russian invasion of Afghanistan.


???

We helped Osama bin Laden when he was fighting the Russians

The Soviet war in Afghanistan lasted over nine years from December 1979 to February 1989.

Al-Qaeda is a global militant Islamist organization founded by Osama bin Laden, Abdullah Azzam, and several other militants, in Peshawar, Pakistan, at some point between August 1988 and late 1989...............

WE never funded them, we never gave them arms, we never trained them... we funded the guys that started them though

JUST TO BE CLEAR -


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to dig out the Glock 20. Feeling a little under gunned with my J frame.

How can the monkey not call it terrorism? Once you see the video of the mooslim executing the cop on the side walk with his hands up. All the while saying alley back bar.

Wonder when the french cops will start carrying guns. Heard 3 unarmed bicycle cops had to flee once they saw the AK's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bet they already have dealt with them before.
Remember what Obama said about those that slander the profit


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ???
> 
> We helped Osama bin Laden when he was fighting the Russians
> 
> ...


Nah...Al Qaeda (the base) was created by the CIA. It was originally called the Al Kifah Refugee Center, and was used to recruit Muslims in America and funnel them to the conflict in Afghanistan.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Reports are two arrested and one dead. No other details from the Telegraoh

They should save money and give the two arrested a .35 cent reward and send them to meet their virgins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember there are no moderate Muslims. They sent their message no even more will never say a word against them .
Obama "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam."


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Remember there are no moderate Muslims. They sent their message no even more will never say a word against them .
> Obama "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam."


+1! Those that dont condem it support it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> +1! Those that dont condem it support it.


 Of just to scared too


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The National Barrack Chanel is now reporting two in custody and one dead. This will make for an interesting trial in France, and for the EU and world stage.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd like to give the French an ounce of credit for catching the killers; but they could still surrender - I don't trust em.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Pickle them in a big jar of pigs feet and put them on display


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

French = sheep waiting for the slaughter. They had to know this would not go over well yet they continued with the BS of they're prophet, all the time letting more muslims come invade the country and then STUPID French sent unarmed cops to a gun fight, how did that work out for them. Stupid is as stupid does!

But then the America is no smarter as we allow them to set up they're own little country inside US borders and then fall all over ourselves trying to kiss their butts to make nice, so our time is coming soon for another big muslim surprise and the muslim in the WH is egging them on by opening our borders more every day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This crap will continue, islam is a socio-political ideology of world domination. They're goal is to convert you or kill you, those that want to convert you fund the activities of those who want to kill you. Those who want to convert you never speak out against those who want to kill you.

This evil ideology ain't going away until...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The news report put out by NBC are WRONG. One man who the Police were looking for turned himself in, and the other two have NOT been captured. They are still on the loose.

By the way, I saw on the news this morning that immigration of Muslims to the U.S. is way up.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Remember there are no moderate Muslims. They sent their message no even more will never say a word against them .
> Obama "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam."


This is spot on. The problem is that many just do not understand this and have been drinking the PC Kool-Aid for so long that they are afraid to be branded a 'racist'.
People need to wake up and see Islam for what it really is.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

One of the French policeman that was killed was Muslim.
That doesn't fit in with your every Muslim is a Terrorist philosophy does it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> One of the French policeman that was killed was Muslim.
> That doesn't fit in with your every Muslim is a Terrorist philosophy does it.


I hadn't heard that one of the policemen was a muslim, what is your source?

Could that be considered death by friendly fire?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

My source was the BBC & CNN broadcasts.
Muslims are not a monolithic block of people who want to kill every non muslim. Deal with it.
Americans don't agree on everything either. Just stating the obvious.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Muslims have been killing each other forever, so thats nothing new...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> My source was the BBC & CNN broadcasts.
> Muslims are not a monolithic block of people who want to kill every non muslim. Deal with it.
> Americans don't agree on everything either. Just stating the obvious.


Yet the koran clearly states that if a non-believer refuses to convert or pay their tax for being a non-believer, it is a muslims's duty to kill them. So I guess if you are a "good" muslim you believe you should kill non-believers and if you are a "bad" muslim you don't. Deal with it.

Just stating the obvious.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Parts of the Koran are immoral.
Does not change the fact that muslims are not a monolithic block of terrorists that kill non muslims.
Nice try, no cigar.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Parts of the Koran are immoral.
> Does not change the fact that muslims are not a monolithic block of terrorists that kill non muslims.
> Nice try, no cigar.


Nope, not all mulsims are a block of terrorists that kill non muslims, if they don't kill non muslims most support those that do.

Nice try, no cigar.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Taqiyya.

Do I get a cigar?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

:rulez:

Although everyone has their own opinions, lets keep the thread nice with nice words to each other regardless of beliefs. 

You can have disagreements in a professional manner, but it takes two people to start a fight.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Your source for this poll on muslims? Your imagination?
Done with your foolishness. You get the last post here so that must mean you are right about everything.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

And that concludes this thread.


----------

